# Septicemia?



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been watching Nya lately... and I noticed something strange.

There was always a little patch of colour on her forehead that was a darker pink than the rest of her body, but lately it has grown to almost cover her whole forehead.

I've seen cases of septicemia on the head like this so I'm a little worried, and I wanted to get other people's opinion before I attempt to treat her. 










Kyu, who lives on the other side of her tank seems to be alright. Despite being somewhat larger (as in fat, but not as in constipated fat either).

They're in a 6 gallon, divided tank with filter and heater. I normally do weekly water changes but because of work I wasn't able to do one last week, but I just did one now. I haven't put Nya back in the tank yet though.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Nevermind ): I just noticed Kyu has some redness on her head too... It's hard to see since Kyu is a dark colour though... So I'm thinking it's probably septicemia since i believe it's very contagious. Another give away that i believe it might be septicemia is because they've both been rather lethargic lately, and Kyu has been displaying a loss of colour. Dx which I've read are all symtoms of septicemia.

I know Mardel products say to use maracyn-two to treat septicemia, but I've also read cases of using tetracycline or a maracyn-two+maracyn combination. )': I don't know what's the best method is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is some info on septicemia. *Hemorrhage Septicemia (Aeromonas hydrophila)
Symptoms:*
Bright red streaks on fins (caused by vascular inflammation due to systemic/bloodborne bacterial infection), patchy red discoloration around the body, pop-eye, protrusion of scales, distended abdomen, rapid breathing

*Causes:*
Gram negative motile rod bacteria. It is usually associated with poor water quality, stress and overpopulation. Transmission is done by contamination of water with diseased fish.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics. Frequent water changes are necessary to improve water quality and allowing recovery of fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if it could be hole in the head disease.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Generally the water quality is pretty good though because I usually change it regularly. 

I've also read that it can be caught if they're given infected food. I wonder if because I sometimes handle the food with my hands they could get sick :S Since I've had them for months now and were completely fine and only lately have been showing signs of sickness.


----------



## deathofcontract (Oct 19, 2009)

I've read differing reports on whether bettas can get hexamita/hole in the head disease. What's the deal?

There's a mark on my fishes head, and now I'm all sorts of paranoid.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've read about betta fry getting Hemorrhage Septicemia on the head that looks very similar to what Nya has... so that's why I kinda thought Septicemia...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a few fish who have gotten some marbling around there heads and such, but they all seem fine


----------

